# the syncro Jetta restore....is underway!



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

The 1991 Jetta Syncro GT was bought about a year and half ago but immediately went to pasture for other projects and priorities...but its time has come!!
Tore out the driveline yesterday and wow, the angle drive was completely thrashed! The first clue was when I drained the gear oil from the angle drive; I put the jar under the drain plug and there was a less-than-healthy clunk as the oil started to flow. The first piece was about an inch long piece of gear. Next, I shoved the magnet up the drain plug and was rewarded with several larger chunks of gear. What a mess.
The next problem was 2 front K-frame bolts were completely seized. The head snapped off one and the other drove the nut up into the unibody, which brings me to a question: how to fix those nuts inside the unibody? Cut'n weld???








In the process of getting those bolts out I had to cut the k-frame to heat up the sleeves effectively! Pretty funny actually; before I cut the k-frame I shoved the tip of the torch into the little hole on the end of the member to heat up the sleeve and after 10 seconds of heating there was a huge "WOOF" -- scared the SH*T outta me!! Musta jumped 5 feet back!
Ok...took some pics with my phone....just got to figure out how to get them off there!
Will post pics soon!
Undercarriage shot:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The messed angle drive:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The car:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Modified by squeeze at 9:55 PM 1-11-2009_

_Modified by squeeze at 9:55 PM 1-11-2009_

_Modified by squeeze at 10:06 PM 1-11-2009_

_Modified by squeeze at 10:08 PM 1-11-2009_

_Modified by squeeze at 10:09 PM 1-11-2009_

_Modified by squeeze at 10:10 PM 1-11-2009_


_Modified by squeeze at 2:56 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (squeeze)*

Check the manual, VW made a good decision by putting extra metal up there so you need to get the old bolt out and if the threads are shot then you can drill into an upper plate, thread it, and then use a longer bolt. You can drill the centre of the bolt out and use an easy-out to get the bolt out of there. Try more heat to see if this loosens it up and then use penetrating fluid and try the easy-out.


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (AbsoluteNovice)*

Ok, I'm going to check out the Bentley manuals....
I got the bolts out, but the threads (have they put a nut up there?) seem a little hooped on one and the other seems mostly intact, so I'm going to leave well enough alone.

Project status:
============
Cleaned out the engine bay and washed the car - will post more pics soon!
Right now, the decision I'm facing is how much to mod the motor. I know the 020-based syncros can't handle too much power, but I'd like to tweak the ol' 98hp 1P --- get it up into the 120's. I've perused the Golf/Jetta II forums for Digi2 mods, here's the list I've compiled thus far:
1. Digifast chip (vw_pilot)
2. switch exhaust over to passat syncro stuff (got the dp, need a mani)
3. cats....not sure what to do here, any suggestions?
4. exhaust (prolly custom 2.25 cat-back)
5. cam - schrick, 272-ish
6. BMW air flow meter
7. G60 injectors
8. 3.5 bar fpr (adjustable fpr maybe?)

After that, I've got a few other repairs to affect: most of the suspension bits that can be powdercoated are getting hauled out sooner or later.


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (squeeze)*

Bump this thread for more....how is that syncro tranny I sold you........


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (xsp2467)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xsp2467* »_Bump this thread for more....how is that syncro tranny I sold you........

I smell mint every time I'm near it!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

This reminds me a lot of my project.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3770042
Check that out. I had broke ninja up a 009 syncro box for me.
My car came with destroyed drivetrain as well. Hit me up if you need any advice, luckily you have a GT.
I have a CL with rear drum


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_This reminds me a lot of my project.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3770042
Check that out. I had broke ninja up a 009 syncro box for me.
My car came with destroyed drivetrain as well. Hit me up if you need any advice, luckily you have a GT.
I have a CL with rear drum









Ahhh so that was your 020 syncro tranny he posted about


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*update*

Pulled apart the motor, looks to be in pretty good shape, but I think I'm going to punch it out and toss in some +.5mm pistons. I've also got a set of scat rods which may find their way into that motor, just in case I want to boost it a little...
==> One thing I noticed is that the 1P block doesn't have oil squirters, any opinions on getting a 1.8 block with oil squirters??

Got some new photos too (with a digital cam this time!)

Just some gratuity shots:

























Gotta play around with this to get the rest up...

















The best upskirt pic I could manage w/o putting it on to the hoist!



















_Modified by squeeze at 5:58 PM 1-20-2009_


_Modified by squeeze at 6:00 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just a guess, 1.6td block bored to 1.8 specs?


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (squeeze)*

Squeeze do you know any passat or jetta syncro for sale in your area?


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (vr6ingrado)*

I can get syncro parts if thats what your looking for


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_just a guess, 1.6td block bored to 1.8 specs?

Hmmm...the block design does look a little antiquated, you've got me wondering!
Anyone know which other 1.8 blocks came with oil squirters??


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (squeeze)*

sqeeze find me one.


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: update (squeeze)*

1.8 16v's have oil squirters in them i believe, you could use a 1.8 16v bottom end and just change out the pistons for 1.8 8v ones......


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: update (squeeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squeeze* »_
==> One thing I noticed is that the 1P block doesn't have oil squirters, any opinions on getting a 1.8 block with oil squirters??


The idea of swapping to a 16v bottom end will only work, if you plan on switching connecting rods AND pistons. If the 1p is anything like the PG it's based on, then the connecting rods will be 136mm center to center instead of 144mm like the 16v rods. You'd have to find a suitable set of rods (possibly either from a g60 engine or the 1.6td rods both are 136mm) I'd recommend going either to a complete g60 shortblock with an ABA head or doing a full ABA swap run on digifant 2. That way you have a cheap but stronger bottom end. just my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*Re: update (MK2TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2TDI* »_
The idea of swapping to a 16v bottom end will only work, if you plan on switching connecting rods AND pistons. If the 1p is anything like the PG it's based on, then the connecting rods will be 136mm center to center instead of 144mm like the 16v rods. You'd have to find a suitable set of rods (possibly either from a g60 engine or the 1.6td rods both are 136mm) I'd recommend going either to a complete g60 shortblock with an ABA head or doing a full ABA swap run on digifant 2. That way you have a cheap but stronger bottom end. just my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I would go with a full OBD1 ABA. Forged internals are good for boost.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Swap an AEB into it or an AWW/AWP/AWD.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Swap an AEB into it or an AWW/AWP/AWD.


I love My AEB syncro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Black Smokin' Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_
I love My AEB syncro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I'm tempted to go with big power but I'm just too wary of destroying the 020 syncro driveline.
Prolly gonna stay mellow for now ~120hp and leave it alone.


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (squeeze)*

Want an 02C?


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (squeeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squeeze* »_
3. cats....not sure what to do here, any suggestions?
4. exhaust (prolly custom 2.25 cat-back)



On the syncro (i'm assuming the 1P 8V downpipe and exhaust manifolds are the same as the corresponding PG syncro stuff), lower downpipe where you have the two 1 5/8" triangular flanges that would feed to the stock cat setup. Have a Y pipe fabbed (purchase premade?) with the matching flanges that goes to a 2.25" or larger outlet. That way you have a decent flowing reasonable exhaust...








http://www.g-werks.com/Product....aspx


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

You will soon find out that syncro manifold is super restrictive, or it could just be a rhd drive thing but my manifold and downpipe were total trash.
The rallye setup is good, for an 8v.


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (MK2TDI)*

I completely forgot that I bought a pair of rallye cats from someone here last year!!
Here is most of the exhaust that's going in:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Nice!
If you go to a 2.0 or newer block, you are going to have to grind it away to keep that 009 rod shift box.
I just put my AEB and 009 together tonight, the block interferes with the angle drive.
It took a good 2 hours with a die grinder and mean titanium nitride coated rasps to get it to clear.


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Nice!
I just put my AEB and 009 together tonight, the block interferes with the angle drive.
It took a good 2 hours with a die grinder and mean titanium nitride coated rasps to get it to clear.


Pics???


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Project status:*

Got the block back from the machine shop and the cylinders were in good shape, so no re-bore req'd.








The machine shop did clean it, but the block was still in pretty rough shape so it got sandblasted, primed and painted.
The head was pretty ugly too, so it got sent out to the local head rebuilder for a spa treatment - turns out that the guides were trashed, so good thing I sent it out.

In the meantime, I've got a lot work to do on other things, but progress reports and pics will continue to trickle in as things happen!

A few pics!

Blasted and primed.









Second coat on!








_Modified by squeeze at 5:15 PM 1-29-2009_


_Modified by squeeze at 5:18 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Project status: (squeeze)*

this looks sexy!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (squeeze)*

Pg and 16v are the only 1.8L engines that came with factory oil squirters. in 2.0L is the obd-1 aba.
I would bias the engine for torque since the syncro weighs down the mk-2 abit. don't about exhaust flow at High rpm if your keeping the 8v. 
I don't know what complications there are with fitting the ABA to the angle drive since that was a N. American only block it may not have the casting holes for the angle drive to mount to. The extra stroke of the ABA block will help the heavier car feel more responsive, with out the drivetrain destroying properties of a turbo or supercharger. 
I would like to meet up and check out your car if your up for


----------



## 85gli8v (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (squeeze)*

Could I see some pics of the trunk area and the tunnel without the carpet in it?


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (85gli8v)*

Sure....I'll post the pics later today!
ok, I got the pics...lost my sd card reader....I'll get em up soon!!








Here they are:

























_Modified by squeeze at 10:06 PM 2-1-2009_


_Modified by squeeze at 5:06 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Project update*

Bottom end was getting reassembled yesterday...cracked a ring when I was putting in #2 piston! Rookie mistake, I know!!! Truth is, I've only assembled 1 bottom end by myself, so I don't feel that bad!
I don't think the local parts supplier sells rings for a single piston either...may need a whole new set!! Dang nabbit.

Other than that, things are at a standstill. Had the body guy in to look at the car - it's gonna be a few grand by the time the final coat goes on, but that's just the price of having a car that's worth keeping!
Will make new posts as things progress!








J


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks like the golf syncro floor pan mated to the Jetta rear end.


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_Looks like the golf syncro floor pan mated to the Jetta rear end.

Agreed. Weird that VW didn't make/sell many of them. The only other factory syncro car that I'd give a nut for is the GTI G60 syncro....but I think I'll keep my Jetta!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (squeeze)*

those are some great pictures of the car, its really great to see how the body is constructed


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I should snap some pics of my golf floor for comparison.


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

that would be great, take pics all over your car so i can see what the major syncro differences look like....


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (xsp2467)*

in the MK3 GTI , the major difference is the floorpan and gas thank..... thats pretty much it...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (xsp2467)*









weird








this looks nothing like what EKta said they have
in the pic below it looks like a flat extension panel at the same level as the floor pan, where yours is recessed


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

This confirms my theory that the people who wrote and supervised the etka project at VAG were stoned the entire time.


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_This confirms my theory that the people who wrote and supervised the etka project at VAG were stoned the entire time.


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (squeeze)*

just look at it this way, people who spend everyday looking at ETKA and working with this program at the VW dealerships cant figure out why its this messed up


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Project update - pistons in and a few questions!*

Well, several beers later and little cussin', the pistons are in! No more busted rings!
Only thing is that a couple of the pistons look wonky in the bore...the clearances aren't equal around the circumference. Is that normal? Will it align itself once the motor starts up??
One more question for bottom end gurus: the torque specs for connecting rods: 22ft lbs + 1/4 turn? Is that correct? Seems kinda tight, is that for new con rod bolts (if that's what you call them!)??

Will post pics of cylinders later...


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Project update - pistons in and a few questions! (squeeze)*

Pistons warm up and expand.
With a motor that old, it may be lowmileage but the sheer amount of operating hours have a toll as well.
Bores do wear. Needs to be clearanced, and measured to ensure the right piston to wall clearance.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (squeeze)*

This is interesting. The mk2 Golf and Jetta floor pans are identical, except the Jetta is about 6" longer. Kind of silly though to have a little "trough" in the back like that, but I suppose it could hold a set of golf clubs, or maybe a baseball bat.









_Quote, originally posted by *squeeze* »_


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (DHill)*

golf and jetta are built on the same chassis there is no difference up to the back seat and there is little difference in the trunk, if you look at the 2wd cars they also have the same trunk pan except for the extra space in the jettas rear


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Update*

Well, I had the motor in last weekend....only to pull it again this weekend to pop on the shift linkage and bolt up the downpipe! I also bolted up the front driveshaft section so I wouldn't need to skin my knuckles putting it in later.

I've noticed that clearances are pretty tight, not a simple dump-in, bolt up!
The passat syncro exhaust mani + dp fits nicely into the tunnel, no report on the twin cats though, that will be sometime this week, time permitting. I don't think there should be any problem though, looks like there's lots of room!!
Will be posting a pic or two of the late-nite motor install...


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *squeeze* »_Well, I had the motor in last weekend....only to pull it again this weekend to pop on the shift linkage and bolt up the downpipe! I also bolted up the front driveshaft section so I wouldn't need to skin my knuckles putting it in later.

I've noticed that clearances are pretty tight, not a simple dump-in, bolt up!
The passat syncro exhaust mani + dp fits nicely into the tunnel, no report on the twin cats though, that will be sometime this week, time permitting. I don't think there should be any problem though, looks like there's lots of room!!
Will be posting a pic or two of the late-nite motor install...



It is pretty damn tight. The downpipe on my 1.8t wraps around the angle drive. It's a PITA to bolt up, the bottom bolt has to be tightened from below







This weekend I replaced the rear engine mount from below, unbolting the driveshaft from the tranny and the ball joint... It's tight.


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

I can apprecite that....the nuts between the mani + dp aren't exactly accessible for mine either!!


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (squeeze)*

Bump for Justin, watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_
Kind of silly though to have a little "trough" in the back like that, but I suppose it could hold a set of golf clubs, or maybe a baseball bat.


If I can afford it at the end of my conversion, that's where the airride comp's going. If not, it might work as a cooler for tailgating!


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (squeeze)*

okee...got some pics!!


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (squeeze)*

Couple pics from when the car was dropped at the shop and then cleaned up



























_Modified by westcoastjay at 9:08 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (westcoastjay)*

Thanks Jay!!
Forgot about those pics!!


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (squeeze)*

Hey if you are going to keep running that old 8v you should get a serpentine setup on it to reduce on the drag and look way better!!!!! You need to post some more pics of the car since its up on the lift.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: the syncro Jetta restore....is underway! (xsp2467)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xsp2467* »_golf and jetta are built on the same chassis there is no difference up to the back seat and there is little difference in the trunk, if you look at the 2wd cars they also have the same trunk pan except for the extra space in the jettas rear

I should have clarified that the Syncro floor pan depth is evidently the same for both cars. In the FWD cars, the pan is lower without the bulk of the Syncro differential and swingarms underneath. The Syncro pan is about 3" or so higher to allow for the extra stuff, but I always wondered if they made a distinct floor pan for the Jetta (i.e., there was a separate die) or if they used the same die. 
Imagining a scenario where the assembly line is running FWD cars and then they switch it up to make some Syncros, they must have only invested in one die for the rear floor pan, and chopped the Golf's short. I always wondered if the Jetta had a trough in the extra length, or if the entire trunk was a few inches shallow. But these pics confirm that they left the trough. Kind of goofy but neat too. 
I dig the airbag idea, or the cooler, or both. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by DHill at 1:47 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_
I should have clarified that the Syncro floor pan depth is evidently the same for both cars. In the FWD cars, the pan is lower without the bulk of the Syncro differential and swingarms underneath. The Syncro pan is about 3" or so higher to allow for the extra stuff, but I always wondered if they made a distinct floor pan for the Jetta (i.e., there was a separate die) or if they used the same die.

I think it's closer to 6" higher. There's not much trunk space in my syncro


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

we want updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (westcoastjay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *westcoastjay* »_we want updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IT'S ALIVE!!


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (najob08)*

Indeed, it has come alive! Even put it into gear on the hoist just to watch all 4 wheels turn!! It was amazing.








Thanks a million B, it was good to have the extra hands for start-up!!
For a recap:
All the major mechanical stuff is complete, just need to do some of the detail-oriented stuff now (fugly parts in the engine bay), weekend work mostly. The motor is going to need to be broken in too, so there's going to be some steady mellow drives in the near future!

Next stop: body shop!!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Color me jealous!
I have my heater box out, and I am ordering all new gaskets for it, and a new raintry.
I managed to find a right hand drive heater core, and oh yes right hand drive EVERYTHING is different. The heater box, ducting, etc.
More pics and updates please


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

I think your project is a *little* more ambitious than mine....a 1.8T is a helluva lot more work than a plain ol 1.8 rebuild!! All I had to do is replace and/or repaint a bunch of corroded/busted parts!!
Not to mention a tranny replacement!!
And the Rallye exhaust upgrade...which still needs finishing!
But still, yours is going to be quite something!!!
Can't wait!


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (squeeze)*

I demand updates. 
Come pick up your parts too


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Yes, moar updates. Nao!!!


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

Heh-heh....so many times, straight outta the blue, that "MOAR" pic pops into my head and I just bust a gut laughing. Most of my friends think I've cracked!
As for updates: unfortunately, I'm in the middle of exams right now, and I won't be done until next Friday. All syncro-related work is postponed until further notice. [snif]
Despite that, I did move the car several km's last weekend! It drives quite nicely, needs an alignment and a few more things, but still, it made it! Forgot to bolt down the front motor mount, so it clunked a little on take off. oops!!


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (squeeze)*

Here are some long overduew under carriage pictures of your car dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (xsp2467)*

we need updates







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

Ok, ok.
Updates
---------
The Good: had all the Rallye exhaust bits fitted down at White Rock muffler, sounds much healthier and looks better!!
The Bad: had the car on the hoist a couple of weeks back and tossed it into gear...only 3 turned....all 4 turned the time before!! What gives? I stopped the turning one and the power transferred to the other wheel, but it felt clunky....starting to surmise rear-diff problems.
The Ugly: see the Bad.

The car is moth-balled for bit as I gear up for work, $$$/time goes into the work vehicle, so I'll be posting updates on that.


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (squeeze)*

These are open diffs so if one drive shaft is shorter than the other it will tend to turn before the long shaft. It may be nothing to worry about, check for fluid levels to begin with and if possible drain it and add new fluid and see what comes out with the old fluid. I'm sure the ring gear is pressed in place like the front ring gear so this may be a problem but I haven't heard of this on the Syncro rear.


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (squeeze)*

Bump this up to the top.....
more syncro content


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (xsp2467)*

bump for pics


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

heh-heh. 
I have been driving it for a week or so, I guess I should post a few pics!!
pics forthcoming...


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

As requested:
First pic: the current fleet
Second: weird cable beneath driver's side rear seat (the syncro jetta has a split rear seat)
Third: where the weird cable goes.
Fourth: weird cable installed with seat in. 

Does anyone know why VW put that cable there?


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (squeeze)*

mkii golfs have that cable too. I remember seeing it in cars with recaro's . don't know why it's there. didn't stop theives from stealing countless interiors in the 90's


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (rallyedude)*

Nice T3 Syncro DoKa in the background.


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

The cables on the seats are for accidents to stop the seats from going forward if you drive into something when them folded forward. The fatter cable looks like the DIN cable for the stock cd stacker, your car could have been pre-wired for a stacker or at one point may have had one. Where does the end of the cable go? Most of the stackers were mounted under the speaker tray inside the trunk, any funny holes there?


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (CdnVWJunk-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CdnVWJunk-e* »_Nice T3 Syncro DoKa in the background.


Thank you sir!
It was a gift from a longtime family friend and it's now my work truck. That thing has seen some nasty roads across BC and it's a supurb back country vehicle. Tough practical trucks imo. Add to that, I feel like a hippie every time I drive it!


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (squeeze)*


_Quote »_It was a gift from a longtime family friend and it's now my work truck. That thing has seen some nasty roads across BC and it's a supurb back country vehicle. Tough practical trucks imo. Add to that, I feel like a hippie every time I drive it!

These things are great, I like how you can pretty much pull up to some ones bumper and then drive around them without backing up. I think the only weak spot on these trucks were the water boxer motors used in them, they had a bad habit of cracking heads.


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (AbsoluteNovice)*

Yeah, head problems are common with the wbx, mostly due to the coolant eating up the aluminum. The first thing I did was change the heads - exhaust studs broke on both sides! It took me 5 attempts (~$250 in gaskets!) to get those heads installed correctly! Don't ask how many days it took either!!








Ah well, I learned a lot and now I can re-re a head in about an hour!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I am still jealous. My golf is sitting








Looking good though man. How is it in the snow? How is a MK2 with IRS? 
I drove the zonker when it was up for sale years ago, and ever since I wanted a MK2 syncro with IRS


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_I am still jealous. My golf is sitting








Looking good though man. How is it in the snow? How is a MK2 with IRS? 
I drove the zonker when it was up for sale years ago, and ever since I wanted a MK2 syncro with IRS

It drives quite unlike a Jetta with a solid beam in the rear, it really soaks up the bumps at speed. That said, it needs new bushings throughout the rear, especially between the body and main cross member.
As for the snow; unreal. Thus far, we've only had 1 night of truly adverse snow conditions in Vancouver but I still found a steep hill and drove up it. There was absolutely _no_ drama either, it just went up the hill perfectly straight!! 
Don't be jealous tho, every time I merge on the highway I grimace, 98hp isn't cuttin' it! I wish I had more power!!
Enuf of me, what's going on with your project??


_Modified by squeeze at 10:17 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (squeeze)*

dude... you should TDI your syncro...








or at least g60 stage 3 plus


----------



## jetta gt 89 (Jun 16, 2010)

how is this jetta gt syncro?


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*here's how it's a Jetta syncro GT*


----------



## jetta gt 89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry I have been wrong, it wanted to say since this jetta goes?

uffff, english is very dificult.... hahaha


----------



## jetta gt 89 (Jun 16, 2010)

pics


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

subscribed! opcorn:


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

need more updates


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

I need a TDI in this thing...

Anyone know where I can get the rear subframe bushings?

I'd really like some rear calipers too.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

squeeze said:


> Anyone know where I can get the rear subframe bushings?


They are probably on eBay I'm sure.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

squeeze said:


> Anyone know where I can get the rear subframe bushings? I'd really like some rear calipers too.


Since you are in Canada just get the parts of a Passat Syncro G60, they will fit your Jetta.


----------

